# Help needed with wicking



## Viper_SA (13/3/21)

Really struggling with my Pioneer and Expromizer V4 MTL RTA's. Either no flavor, or flooding or both.
Anyone in the Vaal or Jhb area that has these RTA's or one of them that can tutor me in person on how exactly to wick them? Things were going okay, and suddenly I can't do anything right. I've watched more wicking videos than I've watched porn in my life, but it's not the same as hands on tutoring.

For now I've shelved them. Need to focus on other chores. Anyone that's willing to help welcome to comment here or PM me.

Thanks in advance. Sure one of the great forumites will be along to save the day.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/3/21)

I unfortunately don't own either of those tanks, and appreciate your frustration in wanting to get it right ... I'm pretty sure @DarthBranMuffin had or still has both though, and as he has made some instructional videos on wicking ... maybe he can help here

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I unfortunately don't own either of those tanks, and appreciate your frustration in wanting to get it right ... I'm pretty sure @DarthBranMuffin had or still has both though, and as he has made some instructional videos on wicking ... maybe he can help here



Let's hope he chimes in here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/3/21)

Have not made videos on them yet. Still working on perfecting the Pioneer, but the Expro V4 is spot on. Will DM you my pics on the coil and wick and we can chat from there. Need to rewick tomorrow, will do the expro on video and post link too once done.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/3/21)

@Viper_SA Just the wicking video uploaded, nothing fancy, but this should help... sent on whatsapp to you too.

Will do a full Coil & Wick video some other day and upload it to my channel as well.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/21)

Many thanks @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31 (14/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Really struggling with my Pioneer and Expromizer V4 MTL RTA's. Either no flavor, or flooding or both.
> Anyone in the Vaal or Jhb area that has these RTA's or one of them that can tutor me in person on how exactly to wick them? Things were going okay, and suddenly I can't do anything right. I've watched more wicking videos than I've watched porn in my life, but it's not the same as hands on tutoring.
> 
> For now I've shelved them. Need to focus on other chores. Anyone that's willing to help welcome to comment here or PM me.
> ...


You are lying!!!! Porn is definitely a far 2nd compared to wicking videos!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/21)

Just a very big shout out to @Dela Rey Steyn and @DarthBranMuffin for all the time spent on WhatsApp today and last night. Appreciate it fellas.
Just refilled the Pioneer for the first time without flooding since I got her and both she and the Expromizer are behaving very well so far.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Just a very big shout out to @Dela Rey Steyn and @DarthBranMuffin for all the time spent on WhatsApp today and last night. Appreciate it fellas.
> Just refilled the Pioneer for the first time without flooding since I got her and both she and the Expromizer are behaving very well so far.



Only a pleasure bud, happy you got it sorted!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (14/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Just a very big shout out to @Dela Rey Steyn and @DarthBranMuffin for all the time spent on WhatsApp today and last night. Appreciate it fellas.
> Just refilled the Pioneer for the first time without flooding since I got her and both she and the Expromizer are behaving very well so far.


Glad the true experts got you sorted! I can eventually fumble my way to a decent build, but I am terrible at trying to teach anyone else... Frying to Fire!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> Glad the true experts got you sorted! I can eventually fumble my way to a decent build, but I am terrible at trying to teach anyone else... Frying to Fire!



Forgot to mention you as well bud. You have also been very supporting and helpful. Always being patient and answering all my questions. You rock @CJB85. Oh, and thanks for selling me one of those great RTA's

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DavyH (15/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I've watched more wicking videos than I've watched porn in my life, but it's not the same as hands on tutoring.



I'm confused. Are you talking about porn or wicking? Or both?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER (15/3/21)

DavyH said:


> I'm confused. Are you talking about porn or wicking? Or both?


Same thing put it in the hole wet it and keep it wet don't let it dry out have to get it perfect so you will enjoy it. Flavor for days lol.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DavyH (15/3/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Same thing put it in the hole wet it and keep it wet don't let it dry out have to get it perfect so you will enjoy it. Flavor for days lol.



Yeah, yeah. But which one would tempt you to offer hands-on tutoring?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER (15/3/21)

DavyH said:


> Yeah, yeah. But which one would tempt you to offer hands-on tutoring?


Well with the 3 mentioned here who helped, NOT THAT OPTION but if it was someone else maybe Robslounge HANDS ON. Any day of the week lol.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chris95 (14/6/22)

Good evening, 

I have been vaping for almost 3 years now and I’m loving it. I have recently started enjoying mtl vaping in pod systems but I prefer my rta’s. The problem is I’m not getting the satisfaction out of the mtl rta as what I am out of the pods because I either get no flavour or I get dry hits in the rta as I don’t know how to wick it because it’s nee to me.

Can somebody please assist me with what coil to use and how to wick my berserker v2 rta for Mtl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (15/6/22)

Here are some of your best options 



https://www.vapeking.co.za/vandyvape-superfine-mtl-fused-clapton-ni80-wire-30g238g-3m-en.html











Superfine MTL Fused Clapton Coil 30ga*2+38ga 0.74ohm (10pce) - Vaper's Corner


Superfine MTL Fused Clapton Coil 30ga*2+38ga 0.74ohm (10pce)




vaperscorner.co.za





Or you can just just use a simple round wire 26 to 28 Ga will do

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/6/22)

Chris95 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I have been vaping for almost 3 years now and I’m loving it. I have recently started enjoying mtl vaping in pod systems but I prefer my rta’s. The problem is I’m not getting the satisfaction out of the mtl rta as what I am out of the pods because I either get no flavour or I get dry hits in the rta as I don’t know how to wick it because it’s nee to me.
> 
> Can somebody please assist me with what coil to use and how to wick my berserker v2 rta for Mtl.


This may help (It is Vaping Bogan, so it's not for sensitive ears  );

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (15/6/22)

Check out YouTube vids, it's the easiest way to learn. I have a V2 and it's really simple to wick once you know how. What Ohms are you at now and wattage? If I can give you advice , I am certain you have to much cotton in the wicking ports and keep your cotton from touching the deck


Chris95 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I have been vaping for almost 3 years now and I’m loving it. I have recently started enjoying mtl vaping in pod systems but I prefer my rta’s. The problem is I’m not getting the satisfaction out of the mtl rta as what I am out of the pods because I either get no flavour or I get dry hits in the rta as I don’t know how to wick it because it’s nee to me.
> 
> Can somebody please assist me with what coil to use and how to wick my berserker v2 rta for Mtl.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

